# PPS no.



## cizzy (19 Aug 2010)

A friend of mine just got a text from her ex asking for her sons pps no so he claim for social welfare and medical card. The boy is 10 and has only known who his father is since he was 5. His father does not pay maintenance and very rarely sees his sons and therefore my friend does not feel like he should be able to claim for his son to benefit himself. 

My question is, can he get a hold of his sons pps number without permission from the mother?? They were never married.

Thanks in advance


----------



## pudds (19 Aug 2010)

I've never heard of a child having a pps number.


----------



## cizzy (19 Aug 2010)

They get sent out a few weeks after they are born. I have my daughters one since she was 2 weeks old.


----------



## pudds (19 Aug 2010)

cizzy said:


> They get sent out a few weeks after they are born. I have my daughters one since she was 2 weeks old.




must be a new thing....not around in my day 1900+   you used to only get one when you first entered the employment market or became 18.

Sorry I can't help you so


----------



## cizzy (19 Aug 2010)

same here, didn't get mine till I got my first job but now they send them to the parent after the child is born.


----------



## mercman (19 Aug 2010)

cizzy said:


> they send them to the parent after the child is born.



Only received our kids PPS number after a search for them. But to the OP re your question, I wouldn't release the PPS number until you confirm that it will not have a negative effect on the Child benefit or anything else you might be claiming. The SW will offer you your options.

Typical the boy's father never contibuted a cent but wants the mother to forego her entitlements to satisfy his own means.

Just secure your own position IMO


----------



## Black Sheep (19 Aug 2010)

As your friend was not married to the father I assume she has sole custody of the son therefore any decisions made about him are entirely hers.
I would certainly not be handing over a PPS no. to him or anybody else.

As the son appears to live with her full time *she* is entitled to child benefit and a child dependent allowance if she has a SW payment.

Perhaps he wants to claim a tax credit for him. (which he may be entitled to if he is a tax payer and has his son staying with him overnight anytime during the year)


----------



## cizzy (19 Aug 2010)

as far as i know he is not working ( or so he says ) my main concern is can he get the pps number without the mothers consent, he is not on the birth cert.


----------



## Mrs Vimes (20 Aug 2010)

if he's not on the birth cert and doesn't have any custody/guardianship, then how would social welfare/revenue know he's the father? Unless you consent to putting him on the birth cert or a court orders it then he could be anyone. I doubt Social Welfare are going to give out his number to someone who rings up claiming to be the child's father. Perhaps your friend should contact social welfare to ensure that they wouldn't give it out.
Sybil


----------



## Mynydd (20 Aug 2010)

I would not give out PPS number. Father might be using it to increase his maximum income allowance for a medical card. You get something around the € 55  extra weekly allowance for income limit for entitlement to GP card/medical card for a child. OP's friend should apply for medical card herself instead if she thinks that she is entitled to it. I doubt that he will bring the child to his GP when it is sick


----------



## Tom189 (20 Aug 2010)

You should give PPS Client Identity services a call. I am a father (living with my children!) and phoned these up last week to get my childrens PPS numbers. I was asked for my own PPS number when I phoned up.

The following website deals with issues such as yours..

http://www.welfare.ie/EN/Topics/PPSN/Pages/faq.aspx


----------

